# MASCAR Awards race



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

It's time to party at the MASCAR Awards race...Saturday July 7th at Jerry Holley's in Chesapeake, VA
Jerry has the Stonegate track, that was used at the Nats. We will be racing brass cars and the new
Storm Compression Molded IROC





Track pix and directions...open at 8 and racing from 11am. 
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/jerrys.html 

Come and join us, while a season's worth of hardware is handed out. Officers will be voted on, and new rules proposed...if things get too hot, take a dip in Jerry's pool.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday was the last race of the racing season, as we handed out the awards for the seasonal honors. It was a very successful season, as we had 50 racers compete in 14 rounds in our 3 classes: T-Jet, Super Stock and Modified. We also put on our first national event, The UFHORA Nats, which we will also hold next year with June 19th-23rd 2013, already being confirmed at the Moose Lodge in Gloucester, Virginia. Jeff Crabtree was our dominant racer this year, winning BeachJet as well as SS/Mod...which results in the overall championship. We did have the recently retired, James Kennedy, give Jeff some competition...as well as occasional good runs from Ronnie Jamerson, Ray Etheridge, Bubba Milholen, Steve Jones, & RC Lincoln. 

Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/7-7-12.html

Enjoy the Summer, there's no Jamerson Cup in August...so next MASCAR race will be in September. I'll be on the road attending the Ohio Cup, on our annual journey to Minnesota. ...TOM


----------

